# Sky King



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok so I bought this Sky King and could use a little help. If anyone has good pics of an original trike and what the battery tray, switch and light holder look like I would appreciate it. Also if there are any sources of repo parts to include the correct fender decal? and aforementioned electrical components. Lastly any recommendations on having new tires put on? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok strike one! So does anyone have one of the repo's? If anyone knows where one of these is that at least still has the electrics I'd be interested. Prefer to find one well abused (read cheap). V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 2, 2017)

That has to be One of the coolest trikes ever made!


----------



## oskisan (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey there Shawn,  
I just happen to run across your post and thought I would send something just in case you had not gotten any information back from anyone. I have a skyking with everything original, but I am missing the handlebars. I also have a repro skyking and a repro set of handlebars (the size is incorrect to use the handlebars on the older skyking).  I hope this helps...    -Ken-


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Ken. The light itself is different from the original but I wonder if I could adapt the battery holder and use the switch on my original? V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for the pics Ken. The light itself is different from the original but I wonder if I could adapt the battery holder and use the switch on my original? V/r Shawn




Let me take a look at it and see if I can pop the other one out and get some measurements on it for you.
Ken-


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 31, 2017)

Shawn, here’s pics of a repo.  The light guts are the same as Kens.  I included the decal picture.
Mike


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jan 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok so I bought this Sky King and could use a little help. If anyone has good pics of an original trike and what the battery tray, switch and light holder look like I would appreciate it. Also if there are any sources of repo parts to include the correct fender decal? and aforementioned electrical components. Lastly any recommendations on having new tires put on? Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 698327
> 
> ...



If you haven't found a reproduction decal yet, I can provide the artwork, but I don't have the ability to print white on clear.  Attached is a draft of one side of the fender, with the background made gray so the white will show up (white on white doesn't show up well).


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2018)

@Phattiremike @shawnatvintagespokes thanks for the help guys. I had sent the company that makes the repos an email about a month ago with no response. I guess I need to call them. I think I have my Dad talked into restoring this one for me though! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hope this helps you not even sure if , it’s the same trike 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2018)

love those Vega fenders


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have it sitting in my living room and even people who have no clue about old tricycles it is think its cool! V/r Shawn


----------



## removed (Mar 4, 2018)




----------

